
Eyes Over Compton: How Police Spied on a Whole City (2014) - ksml
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2014/04/sheriffs-deputy-compares-drone-surveillance-of-compton-to-big-brother/360954/?single_page=true
======
jimmyok
I think that the point about sheriffs at the end is particularly important. We
in America do have the ability to chose whether or not we want to accept this.
If we don't want to accept this, we should not elect the sheriffs that will
allow this to happen. We need participation on every level of government, not
just at the national level.

